# New to the forum and routers



## hazmatt (Nov 20, 2008)

First off, this is one of the most informative forums out there! I'm fairly new to woodworking, but I've got the bug. I've been working on remodeling our house for the last year or so (not that much stuff, I'm just slow) and my wife wants a more custom look on the baseboards and door casing. I'm sure its a lot more work than just picking stuff out at the nearest box store, but I'd never turn down an opportunity to get more tools  That said, I've looked at a few routers and I'm thinking of getting a fixed base/plunge package. I like the feel of the Bosch 1617 and Ridgid 2930 combo's so far. Does anyone have any experience with these brands? One thing I've noticed is that with Bosch the lever to release the plunge base is on the left side and this seems convenient to me since I'm left handed. However, experience has shown me that most companies aren't out to please the few woodworking lefties looking to use a router, and maybe there's another reason its on the left side. Any thoughts? Thanks to all!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Matt. It is a great forum.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Matt, both your choices are popular. The Ridgid is the new kid on the block and as such will have fewer reviews than other brands but members are very happy with it. My weapon of choice is the Bosch 1617; the design has been around for years and others have moved to copy it but never equalled the quality of the original.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have the Ridgid, went for it over the Bosch mainly because of the warrantee. It also has an above table height adjustment that is really nice, I can change bits without taking the router out of the table not that that is such a big deal with my router table. Being this is my second router, gave the first one away some 25 years ago, (long story) I am not much of an authority on this, but I did research this some in some woodworking mags that recomended the Bosch overt the all the ones tested. If you went this way I am sure you will be happy and if you didnot I'm sure you will be happy with the Bosch. Makes life kind of easier that way.


----------

